# Once a nanny now a meanie...



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I had housed the following:

Blue Tan Doe /Black Litter (nannied great was very nice)

himi buck was by himself

Pied Dove Litter/ Golden/ Pied Agouti (awesome nannies and nice)

Well I removed the blue-tan nanny as i want a litter from her so i housed her with my himi buck for almost a week and a half. 
I then wanted to breed another doe so i plopped the other doe in with them and that didnt work as the doe just got chased by the blue tan. so i gave up on that idea. I then decided to put the blue-tan back in with the black as they were housed together prior to breeding.... blue-tan instigated fights with the black so i then put her in with my lone feeder and she started fighting with her..... So I put her back in with the buck but she is really putting a cramp in my housing plans. granite i am getting rid of most of my breeders for angora stock mice instead of shorthair but why is there this sudden change in attitude she used t get along great with everyone. now she starts fights and has nibbled on me some....

And is it normal for nannies to get all frantic looking for babies when i grabbed them out? lol the mom doesnt mind all the nannies do and when i put them back since they are open eyed now and investigating they hurry up grab them haul them to the nest and lay on top of them lol


----------

